# *** NIGHT TOUCH -- urban vampire horror, just $0.99!



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Night Touch, an urban vampire thriller, just $3.99









Christopher Price roams the dark streets of Manhattan, terrified of his past, searching for a future. Dr. Willard Pull: dentist and concerned citizen. Blood lust sends them on a collision course. One of them is a serial killer. The other is a vampire.











Christopher Price's dream is to shed his ancient curse. To disguise his true nature, Price has his canines filed down regularly by Dr. Willard Pull. Unfortunately for his patients, Dr. Pull is also a mass murderer. When one of his grisly crimes is uncovered, he decides in desperation to pin the blame on Price.

Meanwhile, Price has fallen in love with Rachel, a beautiful and dangerous coworker at his security firm. But her father is an excommunicated priest who recognizes Price as an undead abomination.

Alone and frightened with the whole world seemingly out to kill him, Price must piece together this twisted puzzle and clear his name. His adventure takes him from the bleak streets of New York to the labyrinthine horrors of Citadel Poienari in Romania, home of Vlad the Impaler, the real Count Dracula. Here Price must confront his dark heritage and embrace its evil ways in order to save his soul and the woman he loves.

*What readers are saying:*
_"Hamilton has crafted a fast-paced action/adventure/horror novel with characters you actually care about. "Night Touch" is a very enjoyable read, and the gripping story kept the pages turning."

"No sparkly vampires here! Hamilton's tale is chock-full of action, with a very cinematic feel."

"With all the sparkly, teenage vampire romance movies these days, it's nice to read a novel that gets back to a vampire's roots: deep, dark, and gothic. It's non-stop action, and layered with themes of redemption and sacrifice. It's a great read."

"This book will make your next trip to the dentist much more traumatic than would normally be the case. Highly recommended."_

_Night Touch_ is approximately 60,000 words, just $3.99.

Connect with John online at: http://www.johnchamilton.com


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome, again, to KindleBoards, John, and congratulations on your book!

And here's just a brief review of the rules.  We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Your books sounds interesting, John. Thanks for bringing it to our attention, and good luck with sales!


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> Your books sounds interesting, John. Thanks for bringing it to our attention, and good luck with sales!


Thanks for the support, Cindy. Bypassing the dead-tree publishers is a big leap for me. The Kindle has opened up a world of possibilities.

And a shout-out to everyone on these boards: thanks for all the great advice and encouragement. It would have been a long, frustrating slog without all your kind help.


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

"Night Touch" is now available also in paperback.  Makes a great Halloween gift for horror fans who haven't yet embraced the ebook revolution!


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

"Night Touch" is now on sale for just $.99 for the Halloween season!


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Halloween is right around the corner! Get your vampire on with _Night Touch_, on sale for just $.99 through the end of October.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to announce that Night Touch is our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Harvey said:


> I'm pleased to announce that Night Touch is our next KB Book of the Day!


Thanks, Harvey, much appreciated. And happy Halloween!

For whoever's interested, NIGHT TOUCH is a tale of horror and suspense. And vampires. I love vampires. But not the shiny kind. The kind that make you lock your doors and latch your windows at night. The story is set mainly in New York, but definitely not the bright lights of Broadway. The denizens of NIGHT TOUCH inhabit dark alleyways, dank sewers, and the rotting dentist offices of Dr. Pull, our villain. In fact, you may want to postpone your next dentist visit after reading the book.

I made the mistake of letting my dentist read NIGHT TOUCH shortly after I wrote it. He never lets me forget how I've besmirched the dental profession. He says he has a special set of dull picks and drills just for me. I guess I deserve it.

I've been asked about the theme of NIGHT TOUCH, and a little about my writing background. Here's what I said:

_Q&A with author John Hamilton_

_1. Premise and Theme of NIGHT TOUCH_
The premise of NIGHT TOUCH is much the same as many classic mystery stories: an innocent, normal person is thrust into a terrible situation and is then forced to solve the crime to clear his good name. I've always liked the films of Alfred Hitchcock. Many of his stories work so well because they follow this pattern. It's one that audiences can easily identify with. "Yeah," the reader says, "What would I do if that happened to me?"

In NIGHT TOUCH, the "normal" person happens to be a vampire. I like stories where the genre is turned on its head. Take one of literature's nastiest villains, the vampire, and turn him into a hero. How do you do that? By playing to the story's themes, which should never be overt on the part of the author. Redemption and forgiveness are a big part of this story, as is self-sacrifice. Again, it boils down to reader empathy. Who hasn't done bad things in life, and craved forgiveness? Or had some sort of addiction they've tried to shake? Christopher Price, the hero-vampire of NIGHT TOUCH, has done very bad things indeed. But the audience sees him trying his damnedest to be good, to keep his dark powers in check. Maybe, just maybe, he'll find forgiveness. But then the crime is committed, and Price must decide whether eternal damnation is worth the cost of saving Rachel, the love of his life and another innocent victim of the evil that sets the story in motion.

_2. How did you come up with the title?_
The title NIGHT TOUCH came to me one night as I worked on the first draft. I like that it brings the reader's senses into the picture. Plus, it's symbolic of Price's struggle-he must embrace his dark side in order to save the day.

_3. How long have you been writing?_
I've been a writer since the 2nd grade, when I penned an epic poem called Chip the Space Monkey. Poor chip was stranded on the moon and forced to subside on a diet of green cheese. Since then, I've written many stories in many formats, including novels, screenplays, articles, children's books, and poetry (although nothing has surpassed the sublime pleasure of Chip the Space Monkey).

_4. What authors have inspired you?_
I've always been a huge reader. It was a way of escaping a sometimes not so great childhood. I've always loved genre fiction, especially science fiction and spy thrillers, or any adventure story. Early on I was inspired by the works of H.G. Wells, Ray Bradbury, Jack London, and Ian Fleming. Today I'm a big fan of Dan Simmons, Neil Gaiman, and Tim Powers. I also refresh my soul with classic literature. My all-time favorite must be Hemingway's The Old Man and Sea. I have a first edition on my bookshelf. Something about that book keeps me coming back again and again. I also love a good laugh. There's no better cure for a dreary Minnesota winter day than a book by Carl Hiaasen or Christopher Moore.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Just grabbed your book.  Sounds like it will be a great read for Halloween, or any other time.  Love your cover.  Also love the Kindleboard Profile link in your signature, though I still went to Amazon.  I'm not savvy enough to know 60,000 words translates into 236 pages.


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

gina1230 said:


> Just grabbed your book. Sounds like it will be a great read for Halloween, or any other time. Love your cover. Also love the Kindleboard Profile link in your signature, though I still went to Amazon. I'm not savvy enough to know 60,000 words translates into 236 pages.


That's a good point, Gina. I just recently converted NIGHT TOUCH to paperback, which is where the 236 page figure is coming from. With Kindle-format-only books, page number is kind of meaningless because of the variable font sizing. I do like to know how many pages are in a book, though. I'll include that info in my description. Thanks for the suggestion, and I hope you enjoy the book. Happy Halloween!


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Happy New Year, everyone!  I hope 2011 is a great one.


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

For a limited time, _Night Touch_ is now on sale for only $.99.


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

To all the new readers who've responded to my $.99 sale, thanks, and enjoy the scare!


----------



## DonnaBurgess (Jan 1, 2011)

John, 

Your book sounds great!  As a vampire-lover, I'll definitely pick up a copy.

Cheers!

Donna 

P.S. I love the cover!  Nice job.


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

winniethepoe said:


> John,
> 
> Your book sounds great! As a vampire-lover, I'll definitely pick up a copy.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Donna! That means a lot coming from a fellow author. _Darklands_ sound pretty great, too. It seems very similar in tone to _Night Touch_. Happy to see you've been having success with it, based on your sales rankings. Go Donna!


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

_Night Touch_, urban vampire horror, still just $.99 to help get us through these winter doldrums.


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who's downloaded Night Touch during my $.99 promotion. Readers rock!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

John Hamilton said:


> Thanks to everyone who's downloaded Night Touch during my $.99 promotion. Readers rock!


I just picked it up, John. I can't believe I haven't bought it before now, but, after checking, found out that I didn't have it. Can't wait to read it.


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I just picked it up, John. I can't believe I haven't bought it before now, but, after checking, found out that I didn't have it. Can't wait to read it.


Thanks, Cindy! I hope you enjoy the story.


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

I gave the _Night Touch_ cover a remodel this week.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

John Hamilton said:


> I gave the _Night Touch_ cover a remodel this week.


Nice cover, John! (Well, maybe "nice" isn't a good description of your cover, given the fact that your vampire looks pretty darned evil. Thank heavens he doesn't sparkle.)


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> Nice cover, John! (Well, maybe "nice" isn't a good description of your cover, given the fact that your vampire looks pretty darned evil. Thank heavens he doesn't sparkle.)


LOL! Thanks, Cindy. _Night Touch_ has a no-sparkly-vampire guarantee.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

John Hamilton said:


> LOL! Thanks, Cindy. _Night Touch_ has a no-sparkly-vampire guarantee.


That's good to know! I plan to start reading _Night Touch_ just as soon as I finish the book that I'm currently reading. I wouldn't mind sparkly vampires if they purported to be something else....like maybe "wimpires," but they shouldn't be called vampires. Or maybe "vampire wannabes." (I have read all of the Twilight books, in the spirit of full disclosure, but I just couldn't reconcile their angst and _sparkliness_ with the vampires that I've read about over the years. (I know, _sparkliness_ is not a real word, but they're not real vampires, so it all works out in the end.)


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

I had a nice interview with Simon Royle published today on his blog, Indieview. Simon is an author himself, and a real champion of the indie movement. Check out my interview, where I talk about my latest work, writing, and indie publishing.

http://bit.ly/eMBscq


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Received a nice Amazon four-star review for _Night Touch_ this week. Thank you, kind reader!


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

_Night Touch_, still on sale for only $.99. Get your vampire on!


----------



## Michael Robertson Jr (Feb 24, 2011)

Really like the cover here. Great work.


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

mrobmedia said:


> Really like the cover here. Great work.


Thanks, Dan!


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

As a continuing protest against this long winter, _Night Touch_ is still on sale for only $.99. Get your vampire on!


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Non-glittery vampire horror, on sale through March, just $.99!


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Last week of the $.99 sale. Sink your fangs into _Night Touch_ now!


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

_Night Touch_ -- No glittery vampires here!


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

_Night Touch_, on sale for $.99. For those who like their vampires evil.


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

_Night Touch_ on sale this month for $0.99!


----------

